# ID help



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i caught this plant while fishing at the potomac river. looks to me like some tipe of myriophilum or something, ideas:


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Looks like a Najas sp... Flexilis maybe??? Let's wait for the experts to chime in


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Might be _Najas minor_.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

well i was quite off with the myrio thing...most likely "najas minor" really pretty and defenitly a keeper! Thanks guys


----------

